

SpaceX Lead Software Engineer Perspective on Parallel Computing - gpoort
http://blog.rescale.com/industry-perspective-with-spacex-lead-software-engineer-stephen-jones/

======
angry_octet
One nitpick: the excessive and pointless use of _sic_ seriously detracted from
the readability of the article. Whoever put them in should learn to save that
for scholarly articles, or when the significance of the mistake is relevant to
the meaning of a quotation.

------
angry_octet
The problem of helping non-software engineers who code to properly understand
computers and modelling problems in software is huge, it would be good to see
more articles about it.

